# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Αναπαραγωγή ιθαγενών εκτροφής >  Kακή μάνα?? ταλαιπωρία ; ...

## vasilis.a

μια θηλυκη καρδερινα μου του 2013 εκανε περισυ 2 γεννες.η πρωτη ασπορα και την δευτερη φορα παρατησε τα αυγα 2 μερες πριν την εκκολαψη.εβαλα τα αυγα σε ενα ζευγαρι καναρας φλωρου που εκλωθε τα δικα της αυγα.τελικα βγηκαν 3 πουλακια και εζησαν τα 2 τελικα.τα χριστουγεννα εχασα τον αρσενικο και εμεινε μονη της.την εβαλα σε μικροτερο κλουβι αποτι ηταν,στρεσσαριστηκε,εχασε πουπουλα γυρω απο τοματι αρκετα.αρχες φλεβαρη την εβαλα με εναν αρσενικο που ειχα για επιβητορα και ταιριαξαν.λιγες μερες πριν το πασχα φετος,τα εβαλα σε μια νεα κλουβα που εφτιαξα με φωλια αλλα χωρις νημα.ελλειψα καποιες μερες το πασχα και γυρνωντας βρηκα ετοιμη(σχεδον)την φωλια την οποια εφτιαξε αποκλειστικα με χαρτι εφημεριδας και καποια φτερακια.δεν περιμενα να φτασουν την εφημεριδα απο τον πατο επειδη αφησα κενο περιπου 3 ποντους απο την σχαρα.οταν γυρισε παρακολουθησα οτι ο αρσενικος πεταριζε κοντα στη σχαρα του πατου,και η θηλυκια επιανε την ακρη της εφημεριδας που σηκωνοταν απο το φτερουγισμα και την εκανε κομφετι.τους βαλα βαμβακι και νημα.σε μια μερα εφτιαξαν φωλια.την επομενη εκαναν αυγο.την επομενη ειχε σημαδακια δυστοκιας.μεχρι το μεσημερι δεν ειδα αυγο.της εβαλα ασβεστιο στο νερο (calcioral d3)την εβαλα σε κλουβακι μεσα στο σπιτι και το απογευμα το εκανε.την επεστρεψα στην κλουβα και συνεχισε κανονικα το κλωσσιμο(απο το πρωτο αυγο)οταν εκανε και το 3ο αυγο επεστρεψα τα δικα της(τα ειχα αντικαταστησει με αυγα καναρας).τελικα εκανε 5 αυγα.παλι ομως τα παρατησε.ακουσα ξημερωματα φτερουγισματα και βγηκα αμεσως.ειδα μονο αυτο το ζευγαρι να χτυπιεται κυριολεκτικα.εκατσα μεχρι τις 5 το πρωι με οτι κολπο μπορουσα να την κανω να επιστρεψει στην φωλια αλλα ματαια.τελικα αναγκαστηκα να βαλω τα αυγα της παλι στην καημενη καναρα οπως και περισυ,η οποια ειχε ηδη 2 αυγα δικα της.την ξυπνησα,της φορτωσα αλλα 5 αυγα της ειπα καληνυχτα και ακομη κλωθει...ευτυχως εκατσε αμεσως.την επομενη το πρωι,αφησα τα 3 αυγα καρδερινας και αλλα 3 δικα της.τα 2 πρωτα αυγα της καρδερινας τα εβαλα σε αλλη καναρα.οταν πηρα τα αυγα απο την καρδερινα της εβαλα παλι αλλα απο καναρα μηπως και συνεχισει το πρωι το κλωσσιμα αλλα τιποτα.τελικα της χαλασα την φωλια,δεν βρηκα το παραμικρο απο ψειρα η ζουζουνι.την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα ελλειψα παλι 3 μερες και επιστρεφοντας  βρηκα παλι την φωλια μισοετοιμη παλι απο εφημεριδες.θα δουμε τι θα κανει.η αληθεια ειναι οτι την αγαπαω αλλα αν κανει τα ιδια παλι δεν βλεπω να την ξαναβαζω για αναπαραγωγη ειναι σκετο αγχος..τελικα τα αυγα της ειναι τα 3 απο τα 5 ενσπορα.λογικα το πρωτο θα σκασει8 η 9 μαιου.εκανα ωοσκοπηση πριν φυγω και ειδα αυγο 3 ημερων να χτυπαει η καρδουλα μεσα του.δεν περιμενα να εδειχνε τοσο νωρις.τελικα η καναρα που της εβαλα τα αυγα θα κανει 3 καρδερινακια και ενα η δυο φλωροκαναρα.εγραψα πολλα ε??

----------


## jk21

εγω αυτο που συμπαιρενω ,ειναι οτι το πουλακι οταν εκανε τα βατεμενα αυγα , καθησε κανονικα να κλωσσησει και κατι που δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε ,το τρομαξε ξημερωματα .Φοβαμαι μην εχεις απροσμενους επισκεπτες ... Για το παρελθον μην σκεφτεσαι γιατι αλλο περυσι και αλλο φετος .Θα εδινα και αλλες ευκαιριες

----------


## vasilis.a

ξερω οτι ερχονται γατες στην αυλη.ακουω το ριγκνεκ να ουρλιαζει μεσα στη νυχτα(ειναι καλυτερα απο σκυλο) και βγαινω.ακομη και οταν εκλωθε επι 2 βραδια ερχοντουσαν οι γατες αλλα δεν σηκωνοταν απο την φωλια.εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι ψαχνει αφορμη μετα απο λιγο καιρο κλωσσιματος μιας και καθεται απο το πρωτο αυγο και τα παραταει.ποτε θα γινει σωστη μανα?θα δουμε..

----------


## vasilis.a

τελικα σημερα εκανε ενα αυγο το οποιο αντικατεστησα με πλαστικο.το αυγο το εδωσα σε φιλο που το εβαλε σε καναρα.

----------


## vasilis.a

με μια μερα κενο εκανε και 2ο αυγο σημερα.το εκλωθε ολη μερα αλλα μολις νυχτωσε βγηκε απο την φωλια.δεν το πηρα επιτηδες να το ανταλλαξω να δω τι θα κανει.τελικα νυχτιατικα το εβαλα σε αλλη καναρα που κλωθει ασπορα εδω και μερες.ευτυχως που δεν της πεταξα τα αυγα και την αφησα να τα κλωθει σκεπτομενος την καρδερινα οτι κατι αναποδο θα μου κανει παλι.εντωμεταξυ τα αυγα της καρδερινας απο την πρωτη γεννα(3/5 ενσπορα)τα κλωθει αλλη καναρα.το πρωτο επρεπε να βγει σημερα αλλατιποτα ακομη.τα αλλα 2 ζευγαρακια καρδερινες ενω ηταν αρκετα πυρωμενα στις ζευγαρωστρες,οταν τα εβγαλα εξω μονο χαζευουν.

----------


## koukoulis

Βασίλη, διαβάζοντας τα μηνύματα σου, παρατηρώ τις πολλές μετακινήσεις αυγων που έχεις κάνει. Αλλά στην πρώτη φάση αλλαγής που έκανες έβαλες στην καρδερίνα όπως λες, για να δεις αν θα τα κλωσήσει αυγά κανάρας και δεν έκατσε. Τα αυγά αυτά ήταν ένσπορα; Κι αν ναι, ποια η μετέπειτα τύχη τους;

----------


## vasilis.a

τα αυγα καναρας τα εβαλα σε αντικατασταση των κανονικων αντι για πλαστικα..εχω αρκετα ασπορα αυγα καναρας φετος.

----------


## koukoulis

Μήπως αν γίνεται να αλλάξεις θέση στο κλουβί που ζευγαρώνει η καρδερίνα και να το έχεις σε πλήρη ασφάλεια και μακρυά απο γάτες, ώστε να ξανακάνεις την προσπάθεια χωρίς μάλιστα να αλλάζεις τα αυγά, αλλα αφήνοντας την να τα κλωσήσει απο την αρχή;

----------


## vasilis.a

της εχω αφησει 2 φορες περισσυ και 2 φετος τα αυγα αλλα με στενη παρακολουθηση.ανα πασα στιγμη πρεπει να ειμαι εδω να δω ποτε θα κανει καποιο λαθος.φετος ειδικα ολα στραβα τα κανει(εκτος απο βατεματα και να γενναει αυγα)ειναι καποιες μερες που κλωθει απο την στιγμη που κανει το αυγο μεχρι το απογευμα μετα ξανακαθεται στις 9 το βραδυ μεχρι την αλλη μερα το μεσημερι.επειτα μπορει να ξανακατσει οταν κανει το τεταρτο αυγο.δεν την εμπιστευομαι.οποτε της παιρνω τα αυγα τα αντικαθιστω και τα ξαναβαζω οταν κανει το 3ο η 4ο.αλλα  και παλι καθε βραδυ με εχει στην τσιτα να βγαινω να τσεκαρω αν σηκωνεται και κοιμαται εξω.η συγκεκριμενη δε νομιζω να εχει θεμα με γατες.οσο και αν φαινεται περιεργο δεν τις φοβαται.δε δειχνει να της κανει αισθηση η παρουσια γατας.το εχω τσεκαρει πολλες φορες.ζει εξω πανω απο ενα χρονο.και ειδικα περισυ ειχα πολλες επιθεσεις απο γατα στην κλουβα της ολο τον χειμωνα.(εβλεπα νυχιες στο ναυλον)και φετος που εκλωθε ηρθαν αρκετες φορες γατες αλλα δεν βγηκε απο την φωλια.θα την αφησω να δω τι θα κανει με αυτη την γεννα και θα την αφησω μονη της.

----------


## johnrider

> της εχω αφησει 2 φορες περισσυ και 2 φετος τα αυγα αλλα με στενη παρακολουθηση.ανα πασα στιγμη πρεπει να ειμαι εδω να δω ποτε θα κανει καποιο λαθος.φετος ειδικα ολα στραβα τα κανει(εκτος απο βατεματα και να γενναει αυγα)ειναι καποιες μερες που κλωθει απο την στιγμη που κανει το αυγο μεχρι το απογευμα μετα ξανακαθεται στις 9 το βραδυ μεχρι την αλλη μερα το μεσημερι.επειτα μπορει να ξανακατσει οταν κανει το τεταρτο αυγο.δεν την εμπιστευομαι.οποτε της παιρνω τα αυγα τα αντικαθιστω και τα ξαναβαζω οταν κανει το 3ο η 4ο.


βασιλη και τα δικα μου κανουν παρομοιο πραγμα με αυτα που εγραψες χωρις  να κανω αντικατασταση αβγων, και τα πρωτα 2 πουλια βγηκαν στην 16 ημερα  από το πρωτο που εκανε και τα υπολοιπα την 17 ημερα χωρις κανενα  προβλημα.

----------


## jk21

κατι που πρεπει να παρατηρουμε ,ειναι αν η θηλυκια οταν καθεται στη φωλια ,ειναι κουρνιασμενη πανω στα αυγα σε επαφη ή απλα ειναι ελαφρως βυθισμενη .Εγω στην μικρη μου επαφη με την εκτροφη ,εχω παρατηρησει το θηλυκο τις πρωτες μερες , απλα να φυλα τα αυγα ,να βρισκεται εντος φωλιας ,αλλα να μην καθεται εντελως πανω τους (οποτε τοτε διακρινεται ελαχιστα εκτος φωλιας ) αλλα απλα να στεκεται σχεδον ορθια απο πανω και να μην τα ακουμπα .Μηπως συνεβαινε κατι τετοιο οταν μπαινοβγαινε; 


εδω πχ συνεβαινε αυτο που σας λεω .Δεν καθοταν εντελως πανω στα αυγα

----------


## vasilis.a

εμενα Δημητρη οταν καθοταν,καθοταν με ζηλο.τα γυριζε κιολας τα αυγα.δεν μπορουσα να την σηκωσω.ειναι παρα πολυ ημερη την ταιζα χορταρικα κλπ μεσα απο τα καγκελα χωρις να κουνηθει απο τα αυγα.περιμενω.σημερα παλι δεν εκανε αυγο.θα την αφησω 2-3 μερες και θα της βγαλω την φωλια.

----------


## jk21

αν δεν συνεχισει με αυγα ,μην αποκλειεις να ειναι χωρις σπορο .Εσυ βεβαια να τα βαλεις να τα επωασει καναρα ,αν τελικα η καρδερινα δεν κατσει

----------


## vasilis.a

τελικα φαινεται να εμεινε στα 2 αυγα στην 2η γεννα.οτι ναναι.πριν 2-3 μερες ολο το πρωινο ειχαμε ενα σωρο βατεματα και χαρουλες.τα πρωτα της αυγα απο τα 5 ενσπορα ηταν τα 3.εσκασαν σημερα ολα.το θεμα ειναι οτι το ενα πεθανε πριν ξεκολησει καλα απο το αυγο.ειχε μεινει μονο η πλατη του κολημενη στο τσοφλι.το αλλο αυγο ειδα πολυ πρωι οτι ειχε αρχισει να κανει βαθουλωματα εσωτερικα το αυγο αλλα μεχρι το μεσημερι δεν ειχε ανοιξει τρυπα και φοβηθηκα οτι θα σκασει.οποτε το βοηθησα λιγο.μεχρι στιγμης εχω 2 μωρακια.αυριο θα δουμε τι κανουν.

----------


## vasilis.a

τελικα επεζησε μονο ενα μωρακι και το εχει η καναρα..μαναρακι..χτες το δαχτυλιδωσα.η καρδερινα αρχισε παλι να κανει αυγα.αυτη την φορα θα την αφησω να δω τι θακανει.σημερα εκανε το πρωτο.το εκλωθε ολη μερα και μολις βραδιασε κοιμηθηκε εξω απο την φωλια.

----------


## koukoulis

Εγώ θα έλεγα να την αφήσεις και ο,τι κάνει. Άλλωστε τα πουλιά δεν ανεβάζουν όλα την κατάλληλη προς κλωσημα θερμοκρασια απο την πρώτη μέρα.

----------


## vasilis.a

αυτο κανω.σημερα εκανε και δευτερο και παλι εκτος φωλιας κοιμαται.οσες φορες γεννησε παντως πρωτη φορα δεν κλωθει απο το πρωτο αυγο και κοιμαται εξω.θα δουμε.

----------


## vasilis.a

τελικα αυτο το ζευγαρι τελειωσε για φετος.τουλαχιστον η θηλυκια.εκανε συνολικα 3 γεννες.η πρωτη 5 αυγα,3 ενσπορα βγηκε και ζει μονο το ενα πουλακι.2η γεννα εκανε μονο 2 αυγα απο τα οποια ενα ενσπορο που εζησε μονο 2 μερες.3η γεννα 4 αυγα τα 2 ενσπορα δεν βγηκαν απο το αυγο το ενα ειδικα ηταν ετοιμο ειχε και φτερακια.οποτε τζιφος απο το κακο κοριτσι.τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει χασει ολο το πτερωμα απο το ραμφος μεχρι και τα ματια και γυρω απο το λαιμο.την χωρισα χτες και θα ξεκουραστει ως του χρονου.η αληθεια ειναι οτι αρχισε να κουνιεται και ψαχνεται παλι αλλα αρκετα.τα αλλα 2 ζευγαρια μου κοιμουνται.τον γεναρη δεν κρατιοντουσαν,δεν τα αφησα και τωρα τιποτα.δεν πιστευω να γινει κατι και με αυτα.οποτε εχω ενα μικρο καρδερινακι 27 ημερων και μεγαλωνει με θετους γονεις(φλωρο-καναρα).

----------


## jk21

και αυτο εχει μεγαλη αξια Βασιλη !!!

Μην θεωρεις ομως το ζευγαρι τελειωμενο .Φετος απο προσωπικης τουλαχιστον πλευρας ,βλεπω περιεργα πραγματα και θεωρω τη χρονια χρησιμη για σκεψη αλλα οχι για οριστικη απογοητευση

----------


## vasilis.a

δεν απογοητευομαι,αλλωστε δεν με νοιαζει η ποσοτητα.η διαδικασια με ενδιαφερει.ο αρσενικος ειναι πολυ πυρωμενος και ισως τον βαλω δοκιμαστικα με αλλη θηλυκια αν και ειναι πολυ αργα τωρα.αυτο που επαθα φετος δεν το ειχα παθει ποτε με ενσπορα αυγα που πεθαιναν τα μικρα πριν η μολις βγουν.ελεγα η περσινη χρονια ηταν χειροτερη επειδη εβρεχε μεχρι τον ιουνιο ασταματητα αλλα φετος ηταν πιο χαλια με καλυτερο καιρο.

----------


## kostas karderines

Βασιλη και γω έχω χάσει φέτος πουλια μεσα στο αυγο και μάλιστα εχασα σήμερα και ενα πουλι που ειχε βγει εδώ και τέσσερις μέρες απο την φωλια!το σκεπτικό σου είναι πολύ σωστο, η διαδικασία έχει σημασία!

----------

